# Andro the giant



## alligatorman (May 22, 2016)

My cousin just had a go at an andro the giant and  super Mandro stack. 
Is this stuff legit? Or just trying to be for the suckers.... My cuz said it worked for him but looks fishy to me.


----------



## Spongy (May 22, 2016)

Pro hormones?  Did he have a test base?


----------



## thqmas (May 22, 2016)

alligatorman said:


> My cousin just had a go at an andro the giant and  super Mandro stack.
> Is this stuff legit? Or just trying to be for the suckers.... My cuz said it worked for him but looks fishy to me.



Well, if your cuz looks fishy after using it, I wouldn't try it.


----------



## alligatorman (May 23, 2016)

thqmas said:


> Well, if your cuz looks fishy after using it, I wouldn't try it.


Ha well said. 

But no he didn't have a base test. He doesnt actually know what he's doing, just getting stuff off the Internet.


----------



## bigdog (May 23, 2016)

never heard of it. I have heard of andre' the giant but he is deceased..


----------



## pg8629 (May 24, 2016)

bigdog said:


> never heard of it. I have heard of andre' the giant but he is deceased..



Lol same here didn't he die from using that product


----------



## bigdog (May 24, 2016)

pg8629 said:


> Lol same here didn't he die from using that product


very possible lmao!


----------



## AlphaD (May 24, 2016)

Be very weary of pro hormones.  Some profiles will wreck you body badly.  All in all can be dangerous to use.  You need a proper pct if you go this route..........


----------

